# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) تم الرد شحن

## naeem

الرجاء المساعدة في سامسونج c3303i حل مشكلة جاري الشحن

----------


## GSM-AYA

قم برفع كونيكتر الشحن اوتنظيف مكانه جيدا مع اعادة تركيبه

----------


## naeem

مشكوووووووور وربنا يديك العافية

----------


## حسين الملحم

مششششششكور متابعة ممتازة وننتظر الرد

----------


## nazaldenuo

شكرآ جزاك الله خير أخي

----------

